# Taurus Model 627 Std 357 RemMag 6.5 Any one own one?



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Thinking about getting one. Local dealer has them here.
Gator's Guns LLC | Taurus Model 627 Std 357 RemMag 6.5" Ported 7rd Ribber Grip Overlay MSS


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My nephew Joe has one of the Taurus .357's, and his has been a good shooting revolver for him....he bought it used.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Cool good to hear.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Their revolvers seem to have a much better reputation than their semi-autos. I had 2 model 85s in .38 special & was very happy with them. I have a Taurus model 66, 7 shot 4" .357 & it's excellent. I couldn't find a S&W 686+ new or used so I got the Taurus. Excellent trigger SA or DA, accurate & a tight lock up. I looked at the 627 & the grip felt great. Looked high quality but I got the 66 only because I didn't want the ported barrel.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

I have the 66 on the possible list too. And its a little cheaper. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Well got the tracker in 6.5 inch. But the rear sight blade is wobbly. Taurus told me it could take 6 months till they get more in. It causes me to shoot to the left a few inches no matter how I adjust the sight. At least i have my Ruger 44 for hunting.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Back in the early 1980s I purchased a Taurus revolver and hated it. It was stiff as a cob and the timing went south on it after a few months, which was scary. I'm not sure what the DA pull was but it had to be upward of 20 lbs. I had it repaired and traded it for a S&W which I still own. I swore never to try a Taurus revolver again, but times have changed and I cycled through one recently, and it seemed quite a bit better.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

The S/A trigger pull on mine is nice. And very little travel. I have not tried D/A. It just sucks that they are back ordered on sights. Makes me think they had a big batch that was bad. I have a PT 92 on layaway too. Hope there is no issues with it. My PT 111 and PT140 im very happy with. Like them better that the SW SDVE;s i had. My 1st Taurus horror story now lol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

AllenFromPa said:


> The S/A trigger pull on mine is nice. And very little travel. I have not tried D/A. It just sucks that they are back ordered on sights. Makes me think they had a big batch that was bad. I have a PT 92 on layaway too. Hope there is no issues with it. My PT 111 and PT140 im very happy with. Like them better that the SW SDVE;s i had. My 1st Taurus horror story now lol.


You will like the PT92. Mine is a wonderful pistol...got around 400 rounds through it so far.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh and I fixed the sight issue to hold me over to the new ones come. Some loc-tite did the trick. And now im hitting center.


----------

